

Ask HN: How many spaces should a tab be expanded to in HTML? 2 or 4 spaces? - neuhaus


======
ripflame
I'd say 2 spaces is good enough because sometimes you need to nest a lot of
elements and 4 spaces on a laptop screen can get really annoying really fast

